
A mom found videos on YouTube Kids that gave children instructions for suicide - king_phil
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/25/tech/youtube-suicide-videos-trnd/index.html
======
Cypher
what about those fake help videos / pranks that can hurt people? like fixing
your phone with a microwave. Can we ban them too?

